# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Музыка возвращающая к жизни

## Oskolki_dushi

Давайте поделимся музыкой, которая когда-то помогла выбраться из депрессии и дала силы жить дальше.
Не знаю, может для кого-то музыка - несущественная мелочь, но лично для меня она значит очень много.
В моем случае таким спасателем стал Егор Летов. Да, многие считают его творчество депрессивным и разрушительным, но мне его песни помогли выжить в один из сложных периодов. Они заряжали меня такой энергией, которая дала силы выживать всем назло. 
Вообще помогает панк.Он помогает как-то по-другому взглянуть на мир и на свои проблемы. 
Ещё, из полезного лично мне - Агата Кристи и новый проект Глеба Самойлова Глеб Самойлоff & The Matrixx. Хотя тоже позитивного мало, но как-то вытаскивает.

А чем спасаетесь вы? 
Поделитесь.

----------


## bauua

где?

----------


## slightly?mad

Про Агату Кристи. Для меня эта музыка универсальна. Если хорошо - то в ней всегда нахожу свет. Если депресняк - добивает

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> Про Агату Кристи. Для меня эта музыка универсальна. Если хорошо - то в ней всегда нахожу свет. Если депресняк - добивает


 У меня тоже самое.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthread.php?t=597


 Спасибо! Я эту тему не видела.

----------


## U.F.O.

вы про музыкальные группы? о_0
или же речь о своих личных творениях?

----------


## slightly?mad

Gamma Ray "Heaven can wait" - очень позитивная песня

...самоубийцы, правда, на небеса не попадают никак

----------


## U.F.O.

simple plan - so happy togethe - пазитивная песенка

----------


## pan

Lifehouse - It Is What It Is

----------


## Gonzo

Музыка возвращающая к жизни - секс, клубы с пивом, роливиковские походы под водочку и квартирники-посиделки с друзьями и косячком, с последующим просмотром валяющейся в корчах смеха обкуреной толпой  какого нибудь Лесли Нильсона или Властилина Колец с гоблинским переводом.

А кто вкурсе песенку Nirvana Do Re Mi? Под нее правда напротив очень хочется умереть,  вставляет очень. Особенно под конец песни, когда Курт раз двести проскулил "Do Re Mi", и как бы случайно по ходу дела один раз протягивает "Don't rape me". Когда первый раз слушал, аж чуть не всплакнул от нахлынувшей сентиментальности=) Одна из моих любимийших песен вообще..

----------


## Flash

Чем спасаюсь? Много чем  :Big Grin: 
Ссылки ведут на youtube.com

Godsmack - Straight Out of Line
DevilDriver - Teach Me to Whisper (нормального на youtube не нашел  :Confused: )
In Flames - The Quite Place
In Flames - Crawl Through Knives
Metallica - Turn the Page
Coldplay - Life in Technicolor II
The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony

Ну, примерно так  :Smile:

----------


## mercury3000

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oupqk9QYVTc

----------


## Я_смысл_жизни

Пожалуй дам пару ссылочек на Йю-тьюб  :Big Grin:  , эти песни меня реально цепляют, самые любимые!
по порядку:
одна единственная песня, которая способна меня вывести из деприсняка(правда ненадолго):
Within Temptation - Our Solemn Hour
остальные просто безумно нравяться, но не так как первая:
Michael Jackson - Bad
Scooter-how much is the fish 
Linkin Park - Leave Out All The Rest (Video) 
Да и вообще, мне очень много чего из музыки нравится, но первая песня, просто бест оф тзе бест!!!

----------


## dead_happy_cat

Психея-урод.впрочем как послушаеш психею хочется жить,убивать других а не себя

----------


## Jeake

А  меня успокаивает Хардрок(это в хорошее настроение)...

----------


## _TrAnSiLvAnIa_

В моём случае, как выше уже было сказано - АК... И в последнее время ГС со своей "The Matrixx" оч помогает... Особенно треки типа "Завтра", "Дыра", "Такой день", "Форма", "Жить всегда", "Любить снова". И кстати Muse тоже неплохо..

----------


## Gerch

Меня успокаивает Ричи Колючий.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> В моём случае, как выше уже было сказано - АК... И в последнее время ГС со своей "The Matrixx" оч помогает... Особенно треки типа "Завтра", "Дыра", "Такой день", "Форма", "Жить всегда", "Любить снова". И кстати Muse тоже неплохо..


 Да, Matrixx рулит  :Smile: 
"Дыра" - вообще убойная.
Да и от всего альбома настроение поднимается, хотя песни совсем не позитивные. 
Только вот с Глебом сейчас что-то странное творится. Беспокоюсь. 



> я походу вообще аудионаркоман. без периодической подзарядки музыкой долго не продержусь. упарываюсь самыми разными жанрами, чётких вкусов не имею.


 Аналогично  :Smile: 
Только вот с жанрами у меня сложнее. Всё-таки предпочитаю рок, в разных его проявлениях.
А сейчас, например, меня дико заводит панк.

----------


## Voland-791

Я только о смерти и суециде слушаю музыку в стиле эмокора  и успокаивает

----------


## Selbstmord

Иногда слушаю музыку в стиле grindcore, deathcore - отвлекает немного. А в основном слушаю грустные и суицидальные песенки типа Silencer или Life Is Pain. Также люблю пост-рок. Вообще без музыки долго жить не могу, каждый день слушаю по 50 песен минимум, максимум около 100-150.

----------


## Selbstmord

Просто музыка - одна из немногих потрясающих вещей, которые создал человек

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Вся музыка из прошлого типа хитов 80-90х а также рок вводят меня еще в большее желание сдохнуть.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> Вся музыка из прошлого типа хитов 80-90х а также рок вводят меня еще в большее желание сдохнуть.


 А что помогает?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Мне-ничего.Я пытаюсь понять что будет после смерти.И жду когда родителей не будет дома.И музыку последний раз сегодня слушала наверное где-то за полгода,Юта-Падать.Я всегда слушала что-то депрессивное типа Evanascence.Хм..только сейчас осознала как переводится название группы-исчезновение..именно об этом я мечтаю..или думаю..я просто не знаю,как жить..как написано в моей проблеме.Всё веселое слушала моя веселая и распрекрасная сестра.А помочь кому то..ну не знаю,может что-то,что идет со временем,что навевает мысли о желании жить,веселиться с теми кто у тебя есть.Что-то веселое,клубное что сейчас крутят.Та музыка которая мне делает больно связана с прошлым,с людьми,в котором мне места не было и которым я была не нужна.Ну может,песня из фильма Шаг вперед-в конце которая играет.Мне она нравится как и фильм.

----------


## flying

Послушайте группу The Cure. Она меня спасает.

----------


## Гражданин

The cure нереально круты,нереально...
 Iggy Pop- lust for life или Quake-Mantra, ну или мою самую любимую композицию на все времена из моего любимейшего фильма на все времена( Чужой 3) композитора Элиота Голденталя, называется Lento, послушайте, просмотрев предварительно Чужой 3 с Сигурни Уивер, а лучше все 3 части)))

----------


## NEET

Ну-у-у... вот, например: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LI_4VFb_iQ

----------


## Arwen

Влияет по-разному... но определеннно вызывает некие чувства... .
Вот как весной... как утренняя росинка... как свежий ветер в апреле после дождя... как... 
Hundredth - Rise

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Меня песенка Нирваны "I Hate Myself And I Want To Die" прямо просто таки возвращает к жизни О_о

----------


## Selbstmord

*Туман в ёжике*, это нормально.

----------


## sick boy

когда плохо всегда слушаю битлз.

----------


## Hitorimono

Asanee Wasan - песня Krung Thep Mahanakhon. А еще больше сам город, о котором эта песня. Переворачивает все реально, когда там побываешь. Хочется жить просто ради того, чтоб снова туда попасть, и может быть, когда-нибудь остаться.

----------


## Oxenkiller

Ashbary - Endless Skies (особо весь альбом) 1983
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nZJuJCYR1I

----------


## fuсka rolla

*ля, да закройте же тему уже, или перенесите туда, где ей место- "творчество".

----------


## buster777

fdsfdsgsdfhdhjgfjhkhjhsdfsdfdsfsdafdsfsdgfsdgsgfsd  fsdfsfdgddhgfhfghfghgfhadadfdsafsdgsdfgsdgf

----------


## Stanny

вот эти пацаны дичайше наполняют меня силами

----------

